# New tip box



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Ive been using a large stein to collect tips that i conveniently place in a visible cup holder up front. My tips have increased since then so i thought id give one of these bad boys a try. Ill report back on my nightly tips. I have my Venmo handle and CC logos for those that don't carry cash. Before the box Im roughly at a 30% tip rate.

4/26 Bad sample size, slow night: 6 trips/2 tips total=$10(33%)
4/27 online for 6 hours 12 trips $4 lyft $45 cash $10 venmo 9/12 (75%)


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

do they hand you the tip? or put it in your tip box?


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

One handed it to me and the other put it in the box.


----------



## baldmandrvr (Feb 7, 2017)

Where'd you get this? What's the cost? Always looking for ways to increase my tipping potential.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

$100 this guy sells them on eBay and Etsy. It's built well.

I've noticed that after reading my tip sign, tippers get more friendly and chatty and non tippers are even quicker to reach for the door handle at he end of the ride. I'm ok with this.


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

Veju said:


> $100 this guy sells them on eBay and Etsy. It's built well.
> 
> I've noticed that after reading my tip sign, tippers get more friendly and chatty and non tippers are even quicker to reach for the door handle at he end of the ride. I'm ok with this.


Non tippers should go back to the BUS


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Non tippers are lower then bus riders, I had a cool guy yesterday that takes the bus and even he tipped me a fiver.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

this is my tip box which I bought from a guy online. $60 w/ blue led and charging cables. I like it because it looks more professional and not as wordy


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Veju said:


> $100 this guy sells them on eBay and Etsy. It's built well.
> 
> I've noticed that after reading my tip sign, tippers get more friendly and chatty and non tippers are even quicker to reach for the door handle at he end of the ride. I'm ok with this.


I've actually noticed the same. Makes some drop-offs a lot quicker.

Here's mine. (Yes I actually had a pax ask if I take cash tips since she didn't see the option)


----------

